# How much is this heifer worth?



## bulldog (Aug 17, 2008)

I have an 8 month old Guernsey Holstein cross Heifer that I don't need. I'm wondering if I should try to sell her now (and for how much) or wait till spring and get her bred. I have the hay to keep her, just have to buy the grain. Also I would not pay the outrageous vet bill to prove she was bred. She is a twin but both are heifers, and they do EVERYTHING together as you can see in the picts. She is halter broke friendly and healthy. So what do you think? What would be better money-wise? Oh, I'm in western NY. thanks








The one with the red halter










Chubby









My keeper cow Lilly. I sure hope shes bred!









=) she makes me happy









See?


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Here are some numbers to give you an idea. These figure are for my area.....first set of numbers are weight ranges. The second set of number are the price ranges...Good luck.

Open Heifers: Approved 240-350 lbs 380.00-430.00; 550-650 lbs 680.00-820.00; 
775-850 lbs 890.00; Medium 175-250 lbs 180-330; 270-360 lbs 275.00-390.00; 
550-650 lbs 525.00-620.00; 675-800 lbs 630.00-740.00; X 175-240 lbs 200.00-
260.00; 450 lbs 400.00.

One more thing, keep in mind. A 240 pound calf sold somewhere between 380 and 430 dollars. The final price is dependent on animal's overall condition. A smaller healthy calf may bring a lot more money than a heavier average looking calf...Lastly if you sell, most serious buyers can grade an animal before they set foot out of their pickup truck...First impressions mean everything....Topside


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

bulldog,
Is there a possibility that she can be marketed to an individual as a future family milker? If so, I'd say that being part gurnsey will help you. There seems to be a growing interest in gurnseys in my area as there aren't anymore around these parts.


----------



## coonripper (Jan 8, 2009)

topside1 those prices look like beef cattle prices, like angus. Dairy type heifers around Iowa are bringing around .85 a pound.


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

Dehorned and Vaccinated Open Heifers 350-550#	300 - 625
Dehorned and Vaccinated Open Heifers 550-750#	450 - 850
Not a holstein will keep it on the lower end if not less.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Coonripper, those are dairy heifer prices in my area...Mighty cheap in Iowa, I'd say.


----------



## Gregg Alexander (Feb 18, 2007)

Around here 65 cents to 80 cents on dairy cross heifers. Bull calves 25-50 bucks per head


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm actually not used to seeing dairy heifers priced by the pound. The sale I go to in Sulphur Springs, TX sells them by the head without ryme or reason. There's no consistency to the price range based upon weight, body condition, and age. 

Here's a copy of last week's sale report.....

Fresh 
Good 800-1075 
Medium 550-800 
Plain 410-550 
Holstein Springers 
Good 800-1140 
Medium 600-800 
Plain 490-600 
Bull 
Breeding Age 310-590 
Small 75-150 
Bull Calves 3-75 
Heifer 
Breeding Age 390-750 
Small 175-510 
Heifer Calves 45-175 
DATE OF SALE 11/12/09


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Francis, maybe it depends on the size of the auction...Volume of animals. My quotes move roughly 800-1000 animals thur per week. All animals are seperated into pens based on weight...Topside


----------



## coonripper (Jan 8, 2009)

Went to another sale wed. 1100 head dairy breeds were down into the .75 per pound range. Beef cattle were in the .90 to low 1.00 depending on size. The lighter 200 to 300 pounders brought 104 105. The 500 to 800 pounders brought low .90....Market good on the beef cows.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Topside, I'd love to go to a dairy sale with that many head circulating through weekly. This sale usually averages 250-350 head weekly. They sale them in age order starting with the baby calves and finish with the fresh cows and bulls. Usually doesn't take over 2-3 hours to get them through and everyone gone. I didn't realize you were in that much dairy country over there. That's a lot of milk cows in one place each week......


----------



## Farm 36 (Mar 21, 2009)

The two animals in the picture look more to angus cross than guernsey .With an angus cross the solid black head with no white spot in the center and the dark black hair coat . With a guersey cross the white in the center of the head and a lighter black to red black markings showing the holstein markings and the guersey markings .The white feet and white belly are traits of the holstein. I am not trying to start a debate just an opnion


----------



## bulldog (Aug 17, 2008)

Nope, they are definatly Guernsy. I know their mother=) the one I would like to sell does have alot of red tinge to her that the picts didn't get.


----------



## Farm 36 (Mar 21, 2009)

Sorry sometimes pictures can be misleading


----------

